# connecting gentoo to windows 8 workgroup[part1 solved]

## skorefish

Hello,

I want to do two things. 1: Opening a Linux(Gentoo) directory in windows 8 (home) 2: mounting a windows 8(home) share  in Linux (Gentoo) so I can make backups, running scripts etc.

So first things first, I installed samba

here is my /etc/samba/smb.conf   ->  https://bpaste.net/show/dc67325a9a4f

on windows 8 I can see there is a password for the workgroup = Homegroup

I found some win8 commands here https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2696547 (for windows power shell)

I used

```
 Get-SmbServerConfiguration | Select EnableSMB1Protocol, EnableSMB2Protocol 
```

and see smb1 and smb2 are enabled

I used this commands also and restart the win8

```
sc.exe config lanmanworkstation depend= bowser/mrxsmb10/mrxsmb20/nsi 

sc.exe config mrxsmb20 start= auto
```

when I go to network I click reload in win8 I can see my TOSHIBA as a computer but when I click on it it won't work

```
error code 0x80070035 The network path was not found
```

this means the computer is not accessible (hmm) please help

```

Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf

rlimit_max: increasing rlimit_max (1024) to minimum Windows limit (16384)

Processing section "[smb]"

Loaded services file OK.

Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE

Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions

[global]

        workgroup = HOMEGROUP

        netbios name = TOSHIBA

        interfaces = lo, enp4s0

        username map = smb

        log file = /var/log/samba.log

        announce version = 5.0

        name resolve order = hosts wins bcastµ

        socket options = TCP_NODELAY IPTOS_LOWDELAY SO_KEEPALIVE SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

        wins support = Yes

        idmap config * : backend = tdb

        hosts allow = 127.0.0.1, 192.168.2.0/60

        hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

[smb]

        path = /home/smb/

        read only = No

        create mask = 0750

        case sensitive = No

```

Why is this so difficult !! ok no more password for the shares,

```
 The remote device or resource won't accept the connection Detected Detected 

 

The device or resource (192.168.2.4) is not set up to accept connections on port "The File and printer sharing (SMB)". 

```

 file and printer sharing are not open (ports 445 and 139).

```
  netstat -tulpn | egrep "samba|smbd|nmbd|winbind"

udp        0      0 192.168.2.255:137       0.0.0.0:*                           4164/nmbd

udp        0      0 192.168.2.4:137         0.0.0.0:*                           4164/nmbd

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:137             0.0.0.0:*                           4164/nmbd

udp        0      0 192.168.2.255:138       0.0.0.0:*                           4164/nmbd

udp        0      0 192.168.2.4:138         0.0.0.0:*                           4164/nmbd

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:138             0.0.0.0:*                           4164/nmbd

```

I 'll sill have to do some test but after that I 'll post the solution here

----------

